# leaving ht 4 awhile



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

it was nice knowing the people i met here and hope all goes well 4 them so til then zoom i go . well ok im back if the crap starts up again im gone 4 good . well it looks like crap is starting again . so im gone cya . p.s i dont need a baby sitter .


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Honda what's going on, why are you leaving.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

*What's up with this?*

Waiting for you to edit this post, D.........


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey D,
It's been nice doing business with ya. I hope you get your internet back up and running soon.

Rich


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*leaving*

i was in chat tonight and was ignored by many who were there and ask a few ? and got no answers. and 2nd thing is im getting tired of some 1 narking on me when i post my s n s post on the board when some 1 ask to see it getting old real quick tired of it.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Honda, Don't worry about it. What other people think, say, and don't say isn't important. Everyone on HT has people who like them and who don't. I for one will miss you. But I'll call you from time to time. If you decide to stay away for awhile, Take care.

Randy.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

*PM Sent*

Hey Darrell I sent you a PM. A positive PM !!!!!!!
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Darrell, HT wouldn't be HT with out our HOUNDER!!! :freak:

Say it ain't so bud. D, you can post your stuff for sale everyday, asked or not asked. Doesn't affect my life in anyways. Not sure what the hub bub is about but like I said, HT wouldn't be HT without Darrell. If your asked to post a link, and you do, where is the freaking harm? Who's life is going to into a tizzy because of it? I say to these people, grow up. lol Come on, we're all grown men here. At least I though we were.

Hope you reconsider bud. I will gladly chat with you anytime. :wave:


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Darrel I haven't been on HT for very long but you always made me feel welcome. If you do decide to leave (hope you don't) you will be missed by many. Hope you change your mind.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

So Long :wave:


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Joe,

Security must have been asleep when I registered because I'm not at all grown and I play with toys. Now maybe this may be MY last post since I just revealed that there's a minor in da house amongst men and get kicked off of the board -LOL!


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Reconsider*

I have only been on chat a few times and there were never more than 10 people or so on when I have been there on Friday night's.

I can understand your feelings of anger if you felt you were being ignored. Please don't let a handful of people on chat deprive the rest of us on HT of the information you have to share.

I don't post a lot here but I do read and gather lots of useful info from many of the more regular posters, and count you as one who has good information to share with us all.

Please reconsider and continue to offer your knowledge and experience to those of us who appreciate it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't leave Honda. I always look forward to chatting and buying from you. I missed last weeks SnS. When it's warm out I'm not here much but hoping you do not leave. You help make Hobbytalk worth visiting. :thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hey Darrell, so much conversation goes on in private messages in chat that I never know if everyone is really involved talking, trading or whatever, or just ignoring me too. Hope you don't let that bother you too much. It is what it is. That, and some folks are just ornery....... if that is the right word.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SplitPoster said:


> Hey Darrell, so much conversation goes on in private messages in chat that I never know if everyone is really involved talking, trading or whatever, or just ignoring me too. Hope you don't let that bother you too much. It is what it is.


This is a valid point. Seems sometimes there's no chat going on in the main chat area for a long time. So there has to be private chats going on.

Sorry if you felt I ignored you. It certainly wasn't on purpose D.

:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I vote for the DON'T LEAVE HONDA . (but if you are gonna leave, will you practice keeping those cars on the track,lol).


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I've delt with you Honda, no problems here man!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Honda I'm coming up to Rick's race. If you leave I'm going to take you out side and give you a sound thrashing ya big lug. Look at all the people that don't want you to leave myself included. I just consider the sort of my problems and ignore them because they have bigger problems that I do. We'll see ya sunday. :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

honda, I respect your wishes and decision. but if it is up for a vote, i say STAY.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Darrel, who's going to keep up the count down till the next swap meet. Pat


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Honda, whos' gonna ask..."Hey Hiil, you win"??? And how are we gonna know if you "ever" win??? Ah, come on back bud, I'll talk to/aggravate ya!!! Didn't even get a phone call today, what's up with that??? RM


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Honda, I've enjoyed chatting with ya', buying from ya' and learning from ya'... hope you decide to stay.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Honda sorry if it seemed like I was ignoring you too. didn't mean it to seem that way.When I'm on Hobby talk and in the chat room I've always have like 5 windows open on my computer chatting with others and family members so I do get a little distracted from the ht chat room.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I dont know you that well yet and hope to get to know you and also deal with you at the swap meet in november. Since I didnt to in march. Dont leave because of some (fill in the blank). Stay.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Honda, you have always made me feel welcome on the chat, and I appreciate that. If you were not given the same consideration then you definitely should have been. I admire your tenacity and your love of the hobby. I even considered driving all of the way to the Midwest slot car show because of you. Please reconsider.

Old Blue


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Uh....I'll have a jigger of the truth...make it a double*

....not so fast Mr Habitual Offender. 

As this individual well knows, open trolling or direct selling is not allowed in the public Chat window. It interrupts the normal flow of topics and conversation. It is one of our oldest traditions. It should also be noted that Hobby Talk already has a Buy-Sell-Trade forum for everyone to use at their own discretion. To accommodate those who were so inclined, the bi-montly Swap and Sell was established. This feature was added to please as many people as possible within the group.

Certainly indirect selling is permitted during public Chat, however; rather than discretly conducting his personal sales business in the Private Chat windows, this individual constantly trolls his wares in the Public chat window with complete disregard for a rule set the majority agreed to. 

For the record, both subtle and direct requests to desist have been ignored. As a last resort to get this individual's undivided attention, the active approach of using the "ignore" feature has been implemented by those who wish to show their disapproval of this individuals behavior.

Regardless of the immediate drama at hand, it's simply a matter of compliance to a rule set that EVERYONE else seems to be able to abide.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Over the years Slot Car chat night had become an absolute mess. Some of us have been regular visitors since our earliest days. For me 2004. Random barge-ins and departures for the sole purpose of hawking stuff... constant throwing up of links to photo albums of stuff for sale... ebay listings... websites, hey check this out, etc-etc. It starts small and then snowballs. If you were there... you could not disagree. At one point it descended into an annoying and larger overall problem and had to be addressed. It was then that some very basic, very fair, and very easy to abide by rules were applied out as Bill points out. Believe it or not, it's very easy to follow these rules. Basically just stop bombing the chat window with your for-sale links and be courteous. Is that such a big deal?... If ya got nuthin to say or add.. just follow along. There are several outlets to hawk yer wares right here on HT and even in the chat window on the swap nights. Can there not be commercial free evening chats? Why is that so hard to grasp?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Never really been interested in Chat night.
But when is chat night,and how do you get in for the guys who've never been there


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Glad to see ya in chat last night!!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Just some thoughts.Yes I think once in awhile.It wouldn't be chat without Bill and Honda.Everyone can be i bit annoying at times.Except me.Just ask Bob Beers.He'll tell you different.It's hard to regulate everything on chat.Lots of different pesonalities people with money and people goiing throuh hard times.I love to break b...s .Bob and I are at it constantly .Ask Darrell Honda.These are toys..It's all supposed to be fun.If you have items to sell put them in the swap and sell.Don't put links to ebay.Links to show what you have in your collection ,photobucket and sites for interesting slot related things are good.If someone says they are looking to buy something and you have it or know who might have it PM them.Just a few thoughts.Thanks Tom


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I am also leaving for while
some of you may be happy about that, that is fine


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am not going anywhere but I don't have much to say anyhow


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Geez, I take a little break from chat and all hell breaks loose!! Honda, you should know better. You get 20 times more exposure selling on the swap and sell board than you do in chat. If you want to discuss a potential sale, open up a private chat window. You know how to do it... no excuses!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hornet: Rick, just click the the word chat in the middle of the first orange bar on our main page. Someone one will come to the "Watercooler" /waiting room, and help ya along if we see ya floundering. There's a drop down menu thats kind of hidden next to the word "add" in the main chat window. Look for the two little arrows. Then select "slotcars".
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
 :freak:


Ordinarily what happens in chat stays in chat. As Darrell has chosen to go public on the matter; then a certain amount of the record will have to be included in the interest of fair play. 

For those that are unfamiliar, we dont expect an awful lot; just gentlemanly behavior and cooperation within the group at large. It was Darrells antics and jack-a-ninnery that forced us to document a simple concept that had been passed down verbally for years. It eventually (2yrs) became a protracted arguement from which an agreeable accord was finally forged. Thanx mostly to the efforts of Partspig and the chat membership. It should be noted that ANYONE at ANYTIME can table a motion, call for a vote, or request a copy or clarification of the rules. 

Additionally, Chat is self policing for as long as Hank see's fit. Other than bringing in an administrator, the only recourse to send a message that can be understood to those who ARENT listening; is the "ignore" feature. Otherwise the only other option is a forced time out at Hanks behest.

That said, this isnt a CONSPIRACY, it's just Darrell having a tantrum and trying to curry favor on the board at large by threatening to take his marbles and going home. Regardless of whether his timeout is self inflicted or enforced, the rules will still be in place whether he comes gos or returns.

Keep that mind that, AT NO TIME was it EVER suggested that Darrell wasnt welcome in chat. This was his response to matters at hand. Plain and simple...? Ignoring REPEATED requests and pleas to maintain a certain level of decorum....will get ya the ignore button.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I just noticed this thread. My vote is stay. I'll miss you yankin my diecast chain and I yank your chain a little. I thought we were having fun. I hope you didn't take it any other way.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

With all of the discussion about RULES, here is the whole ball of wax that we came up with, quite some time ago, posted here for your perusal. 


In general, chat is an extension of the forums, and as an extension of the forums, that means the TOS rules apply to all chat all the time! And I have taken some of these idea's from HT's TOS.
1.	Treat everyone with respect. While we all may not agree with what everyone's opinion, many people come here to get different opinions. Because someone does not agree with you does not mean you should get nasty with them. Treat others with respect and you will earn everyone’s respect in return.
2.	We will not tolerate vulgar language, NO exceptions!
3.	Please refrain from posting about politics and religion. These are two subjects that are sure to cause deep feelings to come about and have no place in a chat room.
4.	On Slot Chat only nights, from 8PM till adjourned, eastern time, on Wednesday and Friday nights, we will observe the following rules of procedure and etiquette; Everything in the big public chat window is to be slot car related, references to real 1:1 cars is a necessary thing, and should be tolerated, so should modeling techniques and procedures.
5.	THIS RULE Has been amended with the inception of Swap & Sell chat nights. As follows; S&S chat nights will be held on the first, third and fifth saturdays of every month (when possible), exceptions are that there will be no S&S on Holidays, S&S chat will start at 9PM Eastern Time. Complete rules for the S&S event are in Rule #11. For slot chat nights and other regular chat nights, the following rules apply. There will be no open buying, selling or trading in the Public Chat Window. If you have something you want to trade or sell, ask a question in public chat, and wait for someone to answer with a Private Chat window! Please take all dealings to a PM window.
6.	NO "open mic comedy" during slot chat nights.
7.	Bouncing in and out of the chat rooms is frowned upon. DON'T DO IT! IT IS ANNOYING. FIX IT!
8.	Everyone is encouraged to post up in the forums and to participate in the ongoing discussions there. 
9.	Pay attention to what the chat moderators are telling you! DO NOT ignore them. Slot Car Chat moderators will be three in number for Wednesday and Friday night chats. Moderators will rotate every couple of weeks. Sitting Moderators will choose the next three, based on their behavior in previous chats.
10.	If chat members are misbehaving during slot chat nights, and do not heed the moderators wishes. The moderators will open a locked room for slot car chat and invite everyone to it but the belligerent parties.
11.	S&S Chat Rules
1. - Please come prepared!! It is recommended you have an album at a hosting site, like photobucket, dedicated to what you are selling, so you only have to copy and paste one link on the chat board. It saves you a ton of typing, and keeps the chat flowing at a moderate speed. Thanks to bearsox for this tip; Just a suggestion as it helps the buyer ... please TRY to, whenever possible, post/place pricing in with your pictures of the items your selling. Photobucket allows for that function, to use it just mouse over the photo till a pop-up window appears. Then you will see "Click to add Title" at the top of it. Click on those words and fill in the box, click OK and you have a price right on top of the photo. When I look to buy, If you do not have them listed I often do NOT wait around to ask, I just move to the next guy, especially IF I am busy selling/buying in multiple PM windows myself. This will save a lot of time and make more sales when you post prices on photobucket IMHO.
2. - Please do all wheeling and dealing in private chat. If you see something you're interested in buying, please click that seller's name on the right side of chat and open a private box. If you're getting booted when you click a seller's link, try either turning off your pop up blocker, or right clicking the link and choose "open in a new tab"!!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*chat*

ok ill behave my self and stop. enough already.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

ok, I'm back now


----------

